
Why did it take until the 1970s to invent Dungeons & Dragons? - tobr
https://antonhowes.substack.com/p/age-of-invention-where-be-dragons
======
PaulHoule
I can't imagine playing D&D with roman numerals...

    
    
       Str XIII
       Int IIX
       ...
    

It would be no fun at all. Probably with limitations on manufacturing they
wouldn't have the large number of different dice. Those dice look like fun
from the outside but when you are playing you don't want to be looking for the
1d8 this time, looking for 3d4 (the first 2 are easy to find, the third went
under the rug). Probably it would be more like a modern game (Toon, Paranoia,
...) where everything depends on one kind of dice.

------
rolph
There is a cliche trope of two old british WW I veterans resimulating battles
using tin/pewter figures in much the same way a sandbox is used as a tactical
tool.

the popularity of the tolkien opus gained great traction after albert hoffmans
historical lab accident.

then the world was primed for D&D

